# Scratch Versus Kits



## geocorn (Jul 5, 2004)

Just curious!


----------



## Hippie (Jul 5, 2004)

Here in Arkansas, aka Paradise, (sorry Maui) there is so much fresh fruit available it would be silly not to take advantage of it. It is not available year round, but one would never have enough time to start that many wines before the season ends anyway and the freezer just makes it juice better, so in that way it is available all year. Does that make sense? I really do like making kit wines and wish I had time to make more, but it seems like I always have fruit in te freezer of some kind. I just ordered 30 pounds each of black and bronze Muscadines that will be ready in September. My favorite wine. I reckon I am a true southerner.


BTW, Maui, have you ever thought of growing Muscadines in South America or Hawaii? If you are not familiar with these grapes, search on Jack Keller's site or www.isons.com.


----------



## Maui Joe (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks for the info, I'll check the sites. As for Hawaii, since way back when, three varieties that I know of that has been grown are, Carnelian, Symphony, and most used, is Isabella.


As for small farmers with private vineyards, I don't know what they have. Like how you said about the fruits available in seasons, that what I try to do as well...when it's available, "stock up!"


----------



## Hippie (Jul 6, 2004)

The thang about Muscadines is, high disease resistance, heavy producers, and they love high humidity. that is why I think they would do well on the Islands or in South America.


----------



## RoyalRed (Jul 6, 2004)

I like the kits because of my preference for Big red wines. I have not been able to get that full boy with anything else.
RoyalRed


----------



## Maui Joe (Jul 6, 2004)

Heh Country, with all the plus-plus on Muscadines, I wonder why no-one (as far as I know) have attempted to grow them here in Hawaii?? Interesting...


----------



## geocorn (Jul 6, 2004)

Royal Red,


If you like Big Reds, you should try the Rosso Grande. It is very bold and big. I made one batch and I primarily use it for topping off. I really adds a nice bit ofcharacter to all my wines. I am letting several bottles age to see what happens to them over time.


----------



## Hippie (Jul 7, 2004)

Hey Joe, you can be the first!


----------



## greenbean (Aug 17, 2004)

Alot of domestic grapes are grafted onto muscadine or mustange grape
root stock. Country Wine being born and raised in Arkansas myself
we have a wonderful state.


----------



## Hippie (Aug 17, 2004)

Chris, you still live here?


----------



## greenbean (Aug 18, 2004)

Sure do. I live in Rison, which is just a south of Pine Bluff. If you
keep up with high school football you have more than likely have heard
of Rison.


----------



## Hippie (Aug 20, 2004)

Yes, I have. That is very cool. We should exchange some wine one day.


----------

